# Spring Security Tutorial ohne Web application



## SegFault (11. Jan 2010)

Die meisten Spring Security Tutorials beziehen sich auf Web application gibts nicht was ähnliches für Standalone applications. Ich möchte in meiner Anwendung die RPC aufrufe etwas besser absichern. Aktuell ist die Sicherheit von Hand programmiert. Ich denke aber solche Security Frameworks könnten mir da mehr weiterhelfen. ich find nur keine Basic Tutorials für sowas. 
Mich interessiert vor allem:
Wie logge ich mich in dem Framework ein (wie stelle ich meine Eigene Nutzer/Rechtestruktur bereit)
Wie bestimme ich welcher eingeloggter Benutzer auf welche funktione zugriff hat.
Wie werden die Anfragen allgemein zugeordnet? Woher weiß also Spring Security welcher Nutzer welche Anfrage gestellt hat (Bei RPC Applikationen können ja mehrere Nutzer Zeitgleich eingeloggt sein). Gibts für sowas tutorials?


----------



## hallohein (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo, ich brauche die gleichen Funktionen für meine Bachelor Arbeit. Wurdest du diesbezüglich schlauer.
Ich weiß nicht mal wie ich die applicationContext.xml konfiguriere wenn ich nur spring.security.core
nutzen möchte.

viele Grüße
Ein Student der sich schon seit Tagen dusselig sucht.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Apr 2011)

Du weißt schon, dass dieser Thread über ein Jahr alt ist? Necroposting der unschönen Art.

PS: Ich weiß nicht wie ihr sucht, aber 5Min Google
Using Spring Security in a Swing Desktop application  Phill’s J2EE Blog
spring security tutorial rcp - Google-Suche


----------



## JimPanse (13. Apr 2011)

Ein wenig neuer + moderner ist Apache Shiro | Java Security Framework... oder man verwendet das gute alte JAAS JAAS Reference Guide

Greetz


----------



## hallohein (14. Apr 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank,

das hat echt geholfen wenn man nicht weiß wonach man suchen soll, nutzt google in diesem Fall auch 
nichts. Danke nochmal

viele Grüße


----------

